# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Langogo, AI-powered translator, Beijing City, China

## Airicist

Website - langogoai.com
langogo.ai

youtube.com/@langogoai3569

twitter.com/LangoGoAI

instagram.com/LangoGo_AI

Founder and CEO - Yan Zhang

"Langogo, 1st Pocket Translator and Global Wi-Fi" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Langogo – the world’s first AI-powered translator

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> Lost in translation? Trouble talking to the locals? Feeling left behind? It’s not easy to make friends who don’t speak your own language. Why not get help  Langogo offers instant 2-way translation that helps you talk like a local, wherever travel takes you!

----------


## Airicist

Langogo AI – Powered by AI, connected by languages

Published on Sep 7, 2018

----------

